# AOL uninstaller



## Castilla Vieja (Mar 26, 2007)

I really, seriously hate AOL with a passion.

I'm going through the list of preinstalled programs on this new computer and I see AOL...so I says to myself _that needs to go! _So I find the root folder and I have to look through several subdirectories before I run across "AOL Installer". So I double click it. Turns out, nothing was really installed, perse, on my system until I clicked "AOL uninstaller"...so the *criminal scum* figured out a very new and clever way to install their garbage on people's computers, knowing 95% of the population wants nothing to do with their crap. Anyway, you have to have other files besides the "uninstaller.exe" to uninstall...becauase it will not uninstall itself. No matter how nicely you ask it...it sits there...mocking me...like the Raven.

So now I want to declare total war...nah, leave the friggin' unwanted program. I want it to be a reminder to me. I want to live with the pain and anguish that AOL knows everything I ever do online...I want to feel that complete...*violation*...of privacy. I want to feel it, because it makes me completely homicidal. No...not _homicidal_. It's not homicide when you're killing tyrants. What did the Romans call it? Tyranicide? _There you go..._

Oh the hatred.

Anyway...when I quit gritting my teeth and kicking stuff, I will come to my senses and realize that it's not worth all that. Any ideas how to get rid of it?


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Go to add/remove programs and remove anything with AOL in the list.


----------



## Castilla Vieja (Mar 26, 2007)

cybertech said:


> Go to add/remove programs and remove anything with AOL in the list.


That's what I originally attempted to do. See, the "AOL uninstaller" is a program that uninstalls AOL programs...so when you go to uninstall the "AOL uninstaller" in Add/Remove Programs it runs the program "AOL Uninstaller". Supposedly, if you have any AOL programs on your computer they will show up in the uninstall queque and the program will get rid of them. Well, the only AOL program that's installed now is the "AOL uninstaller" but it doesn't show up in the uninstall queque like the other programs are supposed to.

I looked into it online and no one has any answers. One guy gloats "lol now AOL will know everything you ever do on your computer"...

Yeah, thanks guy.

So, I hear there's a way....but you have to be.._how you say?... __intelligent?... _to do it. So I'm out of luck. MS Dos and all that crap just intimidates the hell out of me.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

If I can see what is left I can try to help...

Click *here* to download *HJTsetup.exe*
Save HJTsetup.exe to your desktop.

Double click on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Hijack This*.
Continue to click Next in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the Select Addition Tasks dialogue.
Put a check by Create a desktop icon then click Next again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click Finish and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a log file* button. It will scan and then ask you to save the log.
Click Save to save the log file and then the log will open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------

